# Taking 5 month old puppy camping



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If you are able to supervise and manage him, I see no reason not to. We do a ton of tent camping and as long as my boy has a pillow, we're good to go!

Be sure dogs are permitted at the locations you are going to and you have appropriate tick proceedures in place.


----------



## gerryg (Nov 14, 2008)

RedDogs said:


> If you are able to supervise and manage him, I see no reason not to. We do a ton of tent camping and as long as my boy has a pillow, we're good to go!
> 
> Be sure dogs are permitted at the locations you are going to and you have appropriate tick proceedures in place.


I took my pup Chelsea camping at 4 months and she loved it right off...as she did not have her parvo shot yet i kept a good eye on her to make sure she didn't drink from any puddles...here she is then:

hanging out at camp









chow time









thinking about bed 









take me home, i just can't stand it anymore, not... 









Ever since she really loves camping...

in all kinds of weather









and hanging out by the fire









as long as there is a warm bed at the end of the day









, gerry


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

gerryg said:


> I took my pup Chelsea camping at 4 months and she loved it right off...as she did not have her parvo shot yet i kept a good eye on her to make sure she didn't drink from any puddles...here she is then:
> 
> hanging out at camp
> 
> ...



Awww!!! Those pics are great!!! What a sweet girl. I definitely think we will be taking him 

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Camping with dogs (and puppies) is great. Your pup will have a blast and experience lots of new things. I've camped for years with pups past and present and they have all done well. Try to time things so they are dry by the time they come into the tent. Make sure they have a bed or they will be stealing your sleeping bag. I've had dogs that have figured out the tent zipper and have let themselves out at night. So be careful. That dog just wanted to sleep under the stars and didn't venture far. Enjoy and be sure to take lots of pictures.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

not a golden (a lab), not quite 4 months.......only problem was wanting out of tent at nite. We ended up with a lead around wrist to we could still doze if she wanted out.


----------



## californiagirl (Dec 11, 2009)

We took Daisy camping the first week we had her, she was 10 weeks then and she did great! We can not wait for this summer!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

We took Mira camping when she was 6 months old. She loved it! Just be sure you will be able to supervise him. Also long hikes are not suitable for this age...

Here are some Mira pictures


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There are some great camping threads on the forum...
Be sure and check them out also!
There are also first aid kit threads that might be of interest...
There is a search feature on the brown toolbar at the top of the page..I like the google search option...

I really enjoyed this thread it was started Feb of last year 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=51696


----------



## barrett (Feb 1, 2008)

i took my pup tenting at an early age & cannot recommend a crate enough. It'll give you piece of mind as a thin piece of material will NOT safely contain a Golden! We have a folding mesh-type crate & love it,it saves so much space. 
Enjoy your trips this year!


----------



## LuvGoldens4Ever (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the pictures and info, I loved it!! Mira and Chelsea are super cute and look like they loved camping. I'm going to check out that camping thread from last year. 

Also, Gerryg have you been to The Pinery Provincial Park? We are pretty close to you as we live in Hamilton.

Thanks again!!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

LuvGoldens4Ever said:


> Thanks for all the pictures and info, I loved it!! Mira and Chelsea are super cute and look like they loved camping. I'm going to check out that camping thread from last year.
> 
> Also, Gerryg have you been to The Pinery Provincial Park? We are pretty close to you as we live in Hamilton.
> 
> Thanks again!!


I spent many of my childhood summers at The Pinery... what a beautiful place!  

We took Molson camping with us at 5 months old as well... we stuck to the lake/beach for swimming, rather than long hikes which isn't good for their joints until about 2 yrs old.

A few important things to remember to pack:
- LOTS of towels and extra old sleeping bags/blankets
- a crate if size & space permits
- a long lead with some caribiner clips or a tie out cable. handy for when you are making dinner, etc. and don't have a free hand to hold the leash, you can clip it to the picnic table
- always make sure you have lots of fresh water and that the pup always has a shady spot to lie in. 
- camera for sharing TONS of pictures of your adventure with us! 

You'll have a blast!


----------



## crackerjax (Jan 7, 2008)

Jax camped with us the 1st time at 4 months. You just have to be aware of your surroundings to ensure safety for the pup. Our new boy Hank will be introduced to camping Easter Weekend at Bronte Creek. We are so looking forward to getting him out there....We always kept Jax in the back of our truck at night.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would recommend taking along a 1st aid kit specifically for your dog and some benadryl (dose is 1mg per lb I believe, you could look it up for kg's) in case of a bee sting etc. Also find out where the closest vets office is to your location, you never know. Sorry I can't offer any advice as far as puppy goes, mine have been 2&3 yr old rescue/adoption.

You will love having a dog along with you camping, I have not been without a dog on a camping trip since '92. That year we did a x-country trip from MA to WA,OR,CA and back with plenty of stops in gorgeous places in between. The pic on the left of my signature is Deardra in the tent on a beach in CA where we stayed at for 4 days. These days we usually head up to NH,ME and do a lot of fishing & canoeing. Take lots of pic's!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Definitely take your pup! Tucker loved going camping with us last summer, and after taking him, I cannot imagine leaving him home. We did need to bring a 2nd car, as we could not fit all of us and our gear in one. One thing we did not use- a crate. A tie out was fine, and he was so cute when he realized he could snuggle up with us in the tent at night. Just watch out for the other dogs- you will see at lot of other dogs that are not very well trained. Here is a pic of Tucker- do you think he had a good time?


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

We've always taken our dogs camping and they loved it! We haven't taken Duffy yet since we got him in November. But he will for sure be joining us this summer.

My rat terrier, Toby, used to have his own camp chair and loved to curl up on it by the fire. I miss that guy so much :-(

Kris


----------

